# Applying for UK passport



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

We're about to apply for a passport for our son (conceived abroad with donor sperm IVF) and notice on the gov.uk site that 

"There are special rules about your child’s nationality if they were born through assisted reproduction.

You will need to provide proof:

that your child has a claim to British nationality
that you have the parental responsibility to apply for a passport on their behalf
of the identity of you and your child"

Does this really apply to all cases of assisted reproduction? I imagine they are thinking of surrogacy but that isn't really what it seems to say. Has anyone been through this? Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

This was asked a while back and I think that it is related more to surrogacy.  I never put anything on my boys passports.

X


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you Stacey! Somebody else just pointed me to this webpage, which backs up what you're saying

https://oliviasview.wordpress.com/2013/01/16/passport-office-mistake-turns-parents-hair-grey/

xx

/links


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi
I noticed on the dcn website that they raised this issue with that government department and the posted the update. I find this annoying as.what happens if a child is born not through off when the mum does not have all the dads details?. They are not asked any  Further questions.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Dreaming,

It ONLY applies to surrogacy.
D x


----------

